# Distortions monster of the month club



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Just got back from TW and thought I'd let everyone know about a great program that DISTORTIONS has going on. It's called the MONSTER OF THE MONTH CLUB, for $385 (plus shipping) they will send you a different mask each month for 12 months. Each mask will be a new DISTORTIONS original, you never know what it will be. (always something good though!) Only members of the club will get the mask of the month and then they will destroy the mold. If you're into collecting top quality masks, this is an unbelievable deal. 
http://www.themonsterofthemonth.com/


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Shadowbat signed up for that and he posts videos of his new arrivals on the thread "show us your mask", pretty cool masks


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been in since the very first mask, I love this club so much.


----------

